# DD: decline more than 3 orders, DD will check you out



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/doordash/comments/c68wh0


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doordash taxing us + forcing orders = regular employee


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I drove for a whole 2 weeks for DD and quit, they’re managed by a bunch of people from India. They treat drivers here like they do in India ???.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> I drove for a whole 2 weeks for DD and quit, they're managed by a bunch of people from India. They treat drivers here like they do in India ???.


DoorDooDoo


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Instacart was the same way. They wanted me to go to a store over an hour away, then do the shopping, and then the delivery, for $8 CAN.

WTF? I declined that and a couple other stores that were too far away to be worth it and got tossed. Happened 2 days in a row and then I lost access to get blocks of time for a week. Haven't gone back since.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I think its for a slightly different reason. DD and GH encourage signing up for blocks. In many markets they have more drivers who want to sign up but can't because the block is full. Therefore since you signed up for a block they want you accepting the calls. If you aren't going to accept their calls then they want you off the block so another driver can come in who will. Supply and Demand like all these gigs.

I run DD/GH/UE all at the same time. Its sometimes hard to manage when you are getting pings on each. UE is easy to decline. GH I don't sign up for a block so it's also easy to decline although they harass you more than UE. DD is the toughest to decline without getting put out.

I get it though, not gonna take crappy pings 25 minutes away no matter what. Put me off if you must!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I just rejected 3 straight orders (Walmart and Safeway) and didn’t get any warning. Maybe it hasn’t started here yet


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Looks like I'm screwed

They do everything to make you be like an employee but wont give u benefits. Mine is so low bc they send atleast 20 pings an hour and if I'm doing a grubhub order I'm declining every dd request bc if u pause orders for 35 minutes total throughout a shift then they time u out too. Btw anyone else get a email from dd today? They mentioned pay ?. Of course they worded it so it sounds good but we all know its gonna be a pay cut of some sort


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber1111uber said:


> Of course they worded it so it sounds good but we all know its gonna be a pay cut of some sort


DD is good at handing out candy coated turds.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

DD is the most consistent for me. Almost every day, lunch and dinner, around $13-$16 an hour. If, and that’s a big if, GH is busy or somehow I get a block, it’s a bit better.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I declined so many garbage offers today it wasn't even funny. 3, 4, 5 at a time. No sign of any trouble. If they do implement something like that they won't have any drivers at all. I guess you'll always have a few tards that accept everything but not enough to go around.


----------



## Deleon333 (Jul 31, 2018)

If they implement that it becomes and issue for them cause then we are considered their employee.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toby2 said:


> DD is the most consistent for me. Almost every day, lunch and dinner, around $13-$16 an hour. If, and that's a big if, GH is busy or somehow I get a block, it's a bit better.


I agree DD is def not perfect but its always been the most consistent for me


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> I declined so many garbage offers today it wasn't even funny. 3, 4, 5 at a time. No sign of any trouble. If they do implement something like that they won't have any drivers at all. I guess you'll always have a few tards that accept everything but not enough to go around.


Agree. My AR on DD is currently 4% due to all the ridiculous offers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Each market is truly very different. In my market DD is most reliable and pings are mostly close by. GH wants to send me 20 to 40 minutes away which is laughable. Completely reversed in other markets. UE is a joke in my market, not even viable accept as a third option when it’s slow.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

DD has always been bad where I am...there aren't any incentives to do it anymore. I am right there with you all, sitting at a low acceptance. I just don't have anything nice to say about this company.


----------



## k4ever (Oct 12, 2016)

Toby2 said:


> DD is the most consistent for me. Almost every day, lunch and dinner, around $13-$16 an hour. If, and that's a big if, GH is busy or somehow I get a block, it's a bit better.


It is consistent because DD still and will keep paying an average amount of money to the drivers by including the tips they get into their pay.


----------

